# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Enverizmi+titizmi= antishqiptarizem!

## DYDRINAS

A ishte enverizmi dhe titizmi nje rryme e perbashket dhe nje antishqiptarizem i kulluar?

Une kam qene, jam dhe do te mbetem i mendimit se te dyja bashke i kane sjelle nje dem kolosal kombit shqiptar!

Ne kohen e sotme vihet re nje rryme me dy dege, nje ne Shqiperi (rryma meme) dhe nje jashte Shqiperise se sotme (rryma bije) qe perpiqen qe enverizmin ta paraqesin si nje levizje kombetare!?

Ndersa titizmi duket se mbijeton ende tek nje pakice shqiptaresh qe te tronditur nga zhvillimet politike dhe ekonomike te pas viteve '90, perpiqen ta paraqesin titizmin si nje model i bashkejeteses dhe i prosperitetit ekonomik te shqiptareve jashte Shqiperise te para viteve '90.

Titistet shqiptare ne ish-Jugosllavi paten kurajon dhe i flaken librezat e anetaresise ne ish-PKJ dhe u distancuan haptas, ndersa rryma enveriste ende nuk e pranon se ata jane frymezuar nga nje idol i gabuar dhe krejtesisht antikombetar.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Kush e instaloi regjimin e Enver Hoxhes ne Shqiperi?

Kush e prishi Marreveshjen e Mukjes?

Kush i dergoi brigadat partizane shqiptare ne Kosove dhe cili ishte misioni i tyre?

Kush pranoi heqjen e cdo barriere me ish-Jugosllavine ne vitet 1945-1948, qe ne fakt ishte krijim i nje shteti te perbashket me kryeqytet Beogradin?

Kush vrau, burgosi dhe perndoqi me mijera e mijera shqiptare anekend trojeve shqiptare?


Kush e pranoi hyrjen e Shqiperise si republike te 7-te ne Jugosllavi? 

Kush e pranoi krijimin e Federates Ballkanike te udhehequr nga Tito?

Kush i ndau shqiptaret me tela me gjemba dhe i vuri ata njerin kunder tjetrit per ideologjine staliniste?

Kush i izoloi shqiptaret si komb dhe cili ishte qellimi i tyre?

Cili ishte qellimi i ngritjes dhe financimeve te grupimeve m-l ne trojet shqiptare ne ish-Jugosllavi dhe per cfare u perdoren ata?

----------


## DYDRINAS

MASAKRA E TIVARIT 1945 - GJENOCID KUNDËR SHQIPTARËVE

-- nga Dr. Nail Draga

Data 1 prill 1945 shënon ditën e masakrimit të rreth 4200 shqiptarëve në Monopolin e Duhanit në Tivar, tragjedi kjo e planifikuar nga strukturat ushtarake jugosllave të kohës dhe e realizuar sipas një skenari të përgatitur më parë për qellime shfarosëse ndaj popullit shqiptarë, e cila ia kalon Natës së Shën Bartolomeut të Parisit të vitit 1573, që është sinonim për vrasjet masive të kundërshtarëve ideologjikë

Jo. S'ka asgjë të fshehtë,
që nuk do të zbulohet, as fshehtësi
që nuk do të dihet e nuk do të dalë
në dritë!
Shën Luka

Pikërisht me 1 prill bëhën gjashtëdhjetë vjetë(1945-2005) nga tragjedia e Tivarit, ku u likuiduan në mënyrën më mizore rreth 4200 shqiptarë, kryesisht nga Kosova, të cilët ishin të mobilizuar si regrutë ne aradhat partizane për të ndjekur armikun përfundimisht nga territori i ish-Jugosllavisë.Por, edhe pas gjashtëdhjetë vjetëve kjo tragjedi ende nuk është ndriçuar nga studiuesit e ndryshem nga vet fakti se gjatë periudhës së sistemit komunist marrja me një ngjarje të tillë ishte e pa preferueshme dhe me pasoja për autorët.
Edhe pse ne popull dihej për ketë tragjedi dhe përshperitej për numrin e të vrarëve, saktësisht pak kush dinte të dhëna të sakta, sepse arkivat për shqiptarët ishin nen embargo, apo edhe dokumentat gjegjëse ka mundësi që janë zhdukur nga ato të cilët kanë realizuar ketë masakër.

Dëshmi autentike e atyre që përjetuan masakren

Vetëm pas dështimit të sistemit monist dhe vendosjes së pluralizmit nga viti 1990, opinioni i gjërë filloi të njihej më ne detaje për ketë masakër, e ate duke iu falenderuar dëshmitarëve autentik të cilët kishin shpetuar nga kjo kasaphane naziste e bërë nga pjesëtarët e aradhave partizane jugosllave gjoja nacional-çlirimtare. Dhe janë këto individ të cilët e përjetuan personalisht ketë masakër të cilët kanë dhënë kujtimet e tyre për ketë kalvar të shqiptarëve nga mobilizimi i tyre në Kosovë dhe rrugëtimi ne relacionin Prizren-Kukës-Shkodër-Tivar.
Ndër ta bën pjesë edhe Azem Hajdini-Xani i cili opinionit i ka dhuruar librin Tragjedia e Tivarit, botuar në Shtutgard në Gjermani në vitin 1990, dhe më pas ribotuar në Prishtinë në vitin 1998. Po ashtu ky autor ka botuar edhe në botim tjetër me titull Masakra e Tivarit-Memoare, Prishtinë 1998, duke prezentuar dëshmi autentike të personave të cilët kanë mbetur gjallë. Edhe pse ne ndërkohë janë botuar edhe disa studime nga autor të tjerë për ketë masakër, botimi i këtyre materialeve nga autori i cili ka përjetuar drejtëpëdrejt ketë masakër për momentin shërben si lëndë bazë dhe e domosdoshme për të trajtuar ketë tragjedi të bërë nga komunistet ne prag të përfundimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore, sepse arkivat ende janë të mbyllura për hulumtuesit shqiptarë.

Nisja nga Prizreni për në Tivar

Për të bërë plotësimin e Armatës IV të Jugosllavisë, për në Frontin VP të bregdetit të Adriatikut ne saje të të dhënave të publikuara del se ne mars dhe prill të vitit 1945, u deportuan 22.o17 luftëtarë shqiptarë nga Kosova. Ata janë deportuar ne formacione ushtarake të cilat quhen eshalone qe gjatë muajve mars-prill 1945 nga Prizreni për në Tivar gjithsejt ishin gjashtë eshalone të tilla. Kështu në mars janë deportuar tre eshalone; eshaloni i parë, me 3.700 luftëtarë, niset nga Prizreni më 24.3.1945 dhe arrin në Tivar më 29.3.1945; eshaloni i dytë , më 4.700 luftëtarë, niset nga Prizreni më 26.3.1945 dhe arrinë në Tivar më 31.3.1945 dhe eshaloni i tretë me 2.700 luftëtarë shqiptarë, niset nga Prizreni me 27.3.1945 dhe arrin në Tivar më 1 prill 1945. Ndërsa gjatë muajit prill janë deportuar edhe tre eshalone të tjera: eshaloni i parë me 1.506 luftëtarë niset nga Prizreni më 19 prill 1945, eshaloni i dytë me 2.601 luftëtarë niset nga Prizreni më 20 prill 1945 dhe eshaloni i tretë me 1.216 luftëtarë niset nga Prizreni më 24 prill 1945.Ndërsa më pas nga Prizreni niset një eshalon i veçantë me 5.323 luftëtarë shqiptar, nga Maqedonia ne ditët e para të prillit të vitit 1945.

Pse po largoheshin luftëtarët nga Kosova

Duke marrë parasysh se operacionet luftarake kundër nazistave gjermanë ne Luftën e Dytë Botërore kishin marrë fund nga fundi i viti 1944 me të drejt bëhët pyetja se pse i deportuan luftëtarët shqiptarë nga Kosova. Përgjigja ishte e qartë sepse planifikohej një hakmarrje ndaj shqiptarëve të Kosovës për humbjen qe kishin përjetuar formacionet ushtarake të partizanëve jugosllavë ne luftën ndaj luftëtarëve të Shaban Polluzhës. Ndërsa nga ana tjetër si qellim ishte largimi nga Kosova i atyre luftëtarëve të cilët mund të bëjnë rezistencë për vendosjen e pushtetit ushtarak serb, gjegjësisht ripushtimin serb të Kosovës, ne saje të vendimeve të më vonshme.

Luftëtarët iu ngjanin robërve

Edhe pse të gjithë të tubuarit nga anë të ndryshme të Kosovës kishin premtime se do të deportoheshin me statusin e luftëtarëve për të ndjekur armikun ne vijen e frontit në veriperëndim të Adriaktikut(Istër-Slloveni), nga momenti i parë në Prizren u verejt se do të jetë tërësisht ndryshe.Nëse deri aty ata ishin të armatosur dhe të përcjellur me oficerë shqiptarë, më tu nisur nga Prizreni përcjelljen e moren oficeret serbo-malazez, ndërsa po ashtu u detyruan për të dorëzuar armet me pretekst se rruga është e gjatë dhe do të lodheni pa nevojë, pra, ata u nisen nga Prizreni të paarmatosur, të pa ushqyer, të lodhur, të paveshur, dhe ne kushte higjenike të papërshtatshme. Ishte ka eshaloni i dytë që është nisur nga Prizreni më 26 mars, ku pjesëtarët e tij do të përjetojnë gjenocid të pa parë ne qytetin e Tivarit të Ri.
Gjatë rrugës atyre iu ndalohej dalja nga kolona qoftë për të pirë ujë apo kryer nevoja fizioogjike. Kush kishte guxim të vepronte ndryshe e pësonte me jeten, sepse pushkatohej në vend. Nga një sjellje e tillë e oficerëve përcjelles të cilët vrisnin kur kishin dëshirë e flisnin fyerjet më vulgare ndaj shqiptarëve tash të gjithë e kishin të qartë se nuk janë më luftëtarë por iu ngjanin robërve të luftës. Dhe nga një situatë e tillë drematike gjatë rrugës deri ne Shkodër numri i të vrarëve kishte arritur deri në 800 luftëtarë të cilët janë gjuajtur në lumin Dri, Bunë etj.

Pamjet e Tivarit paralejmëronin masakren

Me të arritur në Tivarin e Ri është verejtur një moblizim i madh i popullatës vendore ku me ta ishin së bashku edhe njësitë ushtarake të Brigadës së Dhjetë Malazeze, të armatosur ne çdo aspekt, athua se janë duke pritur njësitë e armikut. U pa qartë komploti dhe gracka e pregatitur, por ata prisnin vetëm shkasin.Ne qendër të Tivarit të Ri pasi i kanë udhëruar për të pushuar ne afërsi të tyre ishte një krua, ku shqiptarët shpresehn kërkesn për të pirë ujë, por oficeret reaguan ashper duke mos iu mundësuar dhe fyer ata ne aspektin nacional, duke vrarë tre shqiptarë, ndërsa nga plumbat e tyre kishin vrarë gjoja një ushtarë malazias. Ky ishte një tjetër pretekst për të vrarë shqiptarë, andaj për ketë vepër  e cila nuk ishte bërë nga shqiptarët ata pushkatuan 100 ushtarë shqiptarë, sikurse nazistatët gjermanë kohë më parë.Nga kjo e papritur shqiptarët ishin të vetdijshëm se një tragjedi e tillë nuk do të përfudnoj më kaq, sepse ishin të rrethuar nga të gjitha anët.

Ndërtesa e Monopolit të Duhanit ferri i shqiptarëve

Ata më pas ne kolonë i detyruan të ecin dhe i vendosen ne objektin e Monopolit të Duhanit në afërsi të portit.Ishte kjo një ndërtesë tre katëshe, ku i detyruan të hyjnë brenda ndërsa të tjerët u vendosen në oborr, pra të gjithë grumbull e jo ne kolonë, sepse kështu mundësia për ti shfarosur ishte më e madhe.Dhe nuk ka vonuar shumë ne të gjithë shqiptarët si brenda ne ndertesë e ne oborr është qitur me të gjitha mjetet luftarake rreh dy orë dhe ne oborr dhe shesh ku ishin rreth 3000 veta nuk mbeti njëri i gjallë në këmbë, sepse u bë kasaphanë e vertet dhe kudo u bë lumë gjaku. E tërë kjo masakër ka zgjatur rreth një orë e gjysmë duke filluar në ora 14 të datës 1 prill 1945. Patën fat të shpetojnë vetëm ata qe ishin ne katin e lartë të ndërtesës, dhe disa nga eshaloni i parë të cilët për momentin ishin në Tivarin e Vjetër. Por, tragjedia nderpritet duke iu falenderuar një automobili i cili brenda kishte disa vezhgues amerikanë, të cilët më gjasë kishin degjuar të shtënat e armëve dhe kishin ardhur për të parë vendin e ngjarjës.Por, kriminelet iu dolën përpara dhe i binden të largoheshin dhe të vazhdojnë rrugën për në Ulqin.Pra, nga frika se do të zbulohet krimi, ata u detyruan ta nderpresin plojën.Ishte kjo një rastësi që të shpetojnë disa luftëtarë kosovarë, të cilët do të jenë dëshmitarë të kësaj masakre, edhe pse qellimi i forcave shfarosëse të partizanëve jugosllavë ishte për ti vrarë të gjithë për të mos pasur dëshmitarë.

Mungojnë varret e të masakruarve

Me pas u mobilizuan të gjithë qytetarët si pleq, gra, të rinj, punëtor e ushtarë për të pastruar oborrin për të humbur gjurmet e kësaj vepre mizore. Me kamion kanë ngarkuar të vrarët dhe të plagosurir për ti deportuar ne varreza të ndryshme kolektive. Madje ne ketë transport kanë angazhuar edhe ata shqiptarë të cilët kanë mbetur gjallë.Ende nuk dihet se ku janë bartur kufomat dhe varrosur ata. Bëhet fjalë për disa vende si ne Tivarin e Vjetër, Tugjemil, Zalef dhe ne një shpellë ne malin e Vollujicës pranë detit. Por, nuk ka dilemë se pjesen më të madhe të tyre e kanë gjuajtur në det.
Bëhët pyetja sa janë vrarë ne këtë masakër, e sa kanë mbetur gjallë.Pasi nuk ka të dhëna arkivore, andaj i vetmi burim është A.Hajdini-Xani i cili thot se të gjallë kemi mbetur 810 individ, ndërsa nga Kosova janë nisur 4700 luftëtarë, nga del se gjatë rrugës dhe ne ketë masakër janë vrarë e zhdukur 3.890 shqiptarë të Eshalonit të dytë dhe 420 të Eshalonit të parë, pra gjithsej 4310 individ kanë humbur jetën. Ne këtë regji shfarosëse ka pasur raste qe individ të ndryshëm të shpetojnë dhe të ikin ne drejtime të ndryshme, por edhe aty nëse janë zbuluar janë likuidur, sepse të gjithë shqiptarët janë cilësuar si armiq, nga pushteti ushtarak. Ka raste të veçanta që kosovarët janë strehuar e mbajtur nga familje shqiptare duke iu shpetuar jetën, si ne Tivar, Anë të Malit dhe Krajë, ku për raste të tilla egzistojnë dëshmi autentike.

Tragjedia e cila u hesht për vite të tëra

Me të përfunduar lufta dhe kthimi i luftëtarëve kosovarë në shtëpitë e tyre, kjo ngjarje mori dhenë, por ishte me pasoja nëse kërkohej e vërteta pse ndodhi ajo. Madje ata të cilët e përjetuan ishin të kërcënuar nëse debatojnë ne lidhje mbi ketë ngjarje e jo më të kërkojnë që ajo të ndriçohet në tërësi. Dhe si për ironi të fatit pas kësaj masakre ajo u hesht nga ato të cilët është dashur të flasin dhe ta informojnë opinionin e gjërë për ketë gjenocid të bërë nga partizanët jugosllavë, duke kërkuar përgjegjësi nga ana e tyre.
Por, ndodhi që për këtë masakër te mos flasin kaudrat shqiptare qoftë nga Kosova apo nga Shqipëria por për të parën herë të deklarohet A. Rankoviqi në Kongresin Themelues të PKS më 8-12 maj 1945 i cili ne mes tjerash ka thënë se udhëheqesit e eshalonit e nxiten revoltën midis shqiptarëve, duke planifikuar të vrisnin  40 shqiptarë për një luftarë të vrarë, duke vazhduar se udhëheqesit tanë hapën zjarr dhe i vranë 300 shqiptarë. Një e dhënë e tillë edhe pse e minimizuar shumë herë dëshmon se një një masakër e tillë ka egzistuar dhe është realizuar nga forcat partizane jugosllave, që ishin të Brigadës së Dhjetë Malazeze.
Por edhe pse një nismë të tillë ne rrugë institucionale për të prezantuar dhe hulumtuar të vertetën është bërë nga Azem Hajdini si pjesëmarrës i kësaj masakre nga viti 1966 e më pas çdo gjë mbeti vetëm ne nismë sepse pushtetit jugosllav të kohës nuk i ka interesuar e vertëta për ketë tragjedi sepse ishin vetë serbo-malazezët të cilët ishin skenaristet dhe regjisorët e kësaj maskare e cila ishte më e madhja gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore ne Evropën Juglindore.

Përgjegjësia e udhëheqjes së Shqipërisë

Edhe pse kanë kaluar 60 vite nga masakra e Tivarit, deri më tash nuk kemi pasur rast të lexojmë diçka konkrete ne lidhje mbi ketë tragjedi nga strukturat qeveritare të Shqipërisë. Madje kjo tragjedi nga ana e tyre është heshtur, duke mos u shënuar as ne kalendarin e ngjarjeve historike sepse ata janë të vetëdijshëm për përgjegjësinë që mbajnë. Sepse si te lejohet që të kalojnë nepër territorin e Shqipërisë eshalone të tëra qytetarësh kosovarë të përcjellur nga ushtarakët serbo-malazez gjoja për të marrë pjesë ne ndejekjen përfundimtare të armikut në Istër e Slloveni, kur Lufta e Dytë Botërore kishte marrur fund.
Nuk ka dilemë se ishte ky një veprim monstruoz dhe antikombëtar i udhëheqjes së Shqipërisë së kohës e cila ka përgjegjësi të drejtpërdrejtë për masakren e Tivarit. Por, nëse analizojmë rrethanat e kohës që më vonë është njoftuar opinioni i gjërë, as që është pritur diçka konkrete nga udhëheqja e Shqipërisë, ose me konkretisht nga ajo e PKSH, sepse këta ishin si filialë e komunistave jugosllavë, dhe ishin të indoktrinuar nga ideologjia komuniste si rrallë kush ne Evropën Juglindore. Sepse nga ajo kohë e deri në vitin 1948 me jugosllavet kanë punuar së bashku për të eliminuar armiqet ideologjikë, ku egzistojnë dëshmi të pakontestueshme që personat e ndryshëm shqiptarë janë arrestuar në Shqipëri dhe iu janë dorëzuar jugosllavëve, të cilët kanë përfunduar më pasoja tragjike.

Tivari 1945 sikurse Srebrenica 1995

Nuk ka dilemë se Masakra e Tivarit e vitit 1945 është pothuaj identike me masakren e Srebrenicës në vitin 1995 e bërë nga forcat ushtarake serbe ndaj rreth 7000 boshnjakëve. Por, këtu egziton vetëm një dallim sepse krimi në Tivar është bërë pa praninë e forcave ndërkombëtare ndërsa në Srebrenicë është bërë ne prani të tyre, të cilët ishin gjoja me mision për të mbrojtur ketë popullatë. Një rast i tillë analogjik ka edhe të veçantën tjetër sepse viktimat e Tivarit ende edhe sot janë pa varre të identifikuara, ndërsa ata të Srebrenicës janë identifikuar, sepse janë gjetur varrezat kolektive, më çrast është bërë rivarrimi i tyre.

Pllaka përkujtimore e cila mungon

Ka ardhur koha qe ne lidhje mbi masakren e Tivarit të formohet një komision i veçantë pranë Qeverisë së Kosovës për të zhvilluar një takim me përfaqësuesit e Qeverisë së Malit të Zi.Nuk ka dilemë se ngjarja tragjike e vitit 1945 nuk mund ta ngarkojë me përgjegjësi pushtetin aktual, por angazhimi ne drejtim të ndriçimit të kësaj masakre do të ishte ne favor te pushtetit aktual ne rrethana të reja shoqërore e politike.
Edhe pse kanë kaluar 60 vjet nga kjo masakër ende nuk ka të dhëna ne lidhje mbi varrët e të masakruarve mendoj se është obligim moral dhe civilizues që ne vendin ku është bërë masakra të ngrihet një memorial apo të vendoset një pllakë përkujtimore ne tre gjuhë për të njohtuar opinionin e gjërë mbi ketë ngjarje tragjike ne vitin 1945 që ka ndodhur në qytetin e Tivarit.

28.3.2005

----------


## projekti21_dk

> A ishte enverizmi dhe titizmi nje rryme e perbashket dhe nje antishqiptarizem i kulluar?
> 
> Une kam qene, jam dhe do te mbetem i mendimit se te dyja bashke i kane sjelle nje dem kolosal kombit shqiptar!
> 
> Ne kohen e sotme vihet re nje rryme me dy dege, nje ne Shqiperi (rryma meme) dhe nje jashte Shqiperise se sotme (rryma bije) qe perpiqen qe enverizmin ta paraqesin si nje levizje kombetare!?
> 
> Ndersa titizmi duket se mbijeton ende tek nje pakice shqiptaresh qe te tronditur nga zhvillimet politike dhe ekonomike te pas viteve '90, perpiqen ta paraqesin titizmin si nje model i bashkejeteses dhe i prosperitetit ekonomik te shqiptareve jashte Shqiperise te para viteve '90.
> 
> Titistet shqiptare ne ish-Jugosllavi paten kurajon dhe i flaken librezat e anetaresise ne ish-PKJ dhe u distancuan haptas, ndersa rryma enveriste ende nuk e pranon se ata jane frymezuar nga nje idol i gabuar dhe krejtesisht antikombetar.


Auuu DYDRINAS paske kapur temë bajate që moti i ka dalë boja.
Mbi të gjitha je munduar të bashkosh dy gjëra që kurrë as janë puqur as puqen sot, që diametrikisht janë të kundërta.
Më vjen keq që e them haptazi, se unë nuk jam nga ata që e hedh gurin dhe fsheh dorën, por titizmi ka vdekur me vdekjen e Titos, enverizmi jo vetëm që nuk ka vdekur, por as do vdesë kurrë. Dhe Enever Hoxha do të rrojë sa të ketë shqiptarë mbi dhe. Titoja ka vdekur, ndërsa Enver Hoxha po rinohet, po rritet...
Sa për titistët shqiptarë jugosllavë mos u brengos se po ata që ishin dikur janë edhe sot. Dhe edhe sot ndihet e shihet dora e tyre!
S'di ku e kam lexuar, në Forum më duket, dikush kishte hapur një temë të ngjashme, por më pëlqeu se thoshte: shkruani pa emocione.
Më vjen keq DYDRINAS që ta them, por unë mendoj se njërin nga këta je: ose titist ose enverist. Megjithëkëtë enverist,jo!
Ma merr mendja është mirë të merremi me gjerat të tjera më të mencura, të ecim përpara me botën e civilizuar se kemi mbetur mbrapa dhe krahasohemi me zanzibaras!! E them me shumë dhembje, shqiptari në këtë shtetin ku jetoj unë vjen pas evgjitit ( magjupit). E ku ka më poshtë!!

----------


## RinorZ

Mfal, ne cilin shtet n'a qenka keshtu sic thua ti???

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Faktet,deshmite dhe dokumentet historike per kete periudhe historike jane kokforta.Prandaj e konsideroj si teme mjaft te qelluar.Mundesisht,kontribuesit te sjellin sa me shume deshmi per tragjedite e Tivarit,Drenices,Sremit e gjithe  pjeset tjera  te ish Jugosllavise, ku u degedisen djemt me te mire te Kosoves, edhe me bekimin e PKSH te Envere Hoxhes. P.sh.gjyshi im ishte deri ne kufi te Sllovenise,-ne Shatjerske ku edhe u plagos rende.Sipas deshmise se tij,ata thjeshte kane qene mish per top per regjimentet gjermane te armatosura e te stervitura ,e qe ne ate kohe ishin ne ikje e siper per ne Gjermani...

Ka pak familje kosovare qe nuk kane humbur dikend te aferm nga keto bema,sidomos ne Drenice.
----------
Vetem e verteta do  na kendelle...

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Auuu DYDRINAS paske kapur temë bajate që moti i ka dalë boja.
> Mbi të gjitha je munduar të bashkosh dy gjëra që kurrë as janë puqur as puqen sot, që diametrikisht janë të kundërta.
> Më vjen keq që e them haptazi, se unë nuk jam nga ata që e hedh gurin dhe fsheh dorën, por titizmi ka vdekur me vdekjen e Titos, enverizmi jo vetëm që nuk ka vdekur, por as do vdesë kurrë. Dhe Enever Hoxha do të rrojë sa të ketë shqiptarë mbi dhe. Titoja ka vdekur, ndërsa Enver Hoxha po rinohet, po rritet...
> Sa për titistët shqiptarë jugosllavë mos u brengos se po ata që ishin dikur janë edhe sot. Dhe edhe sot ndihet e shihet dora e tyre!
> S'di ku e kam lexuar, në Forum më duket, dikush kishte hapur një temë të ngjashme, por më pëlqeu se thoshte: shkruani pa emocione.
> Më vjen keq DYDRINAS që ta them, por unë mendoj se njërin nga këta je: ose titist ose enverist. Megjithëkëtë enverist,jo!
> Ma merr mendja është mirë të merremi me gjerat të tjera më të mencura, të ecim përpara me botën e civilizuar se kemi mbetur mbrapa dhe krahasohemi me zanzibaras!! E them me shumë dhembje, shqiptari në këtë shtetin ku jetoj unë vjen pas evgjitit ( magjupit). E ku ka më poshtë!!


Rendesi ka qe nisen me dal trullanat qe "ja kan kajt nonen per me e bo Kosoven si Shipnija e baces Enver, prej Danimarke e prej Norvegjie, tu honger suxhuk e tu i ra citelis me paret e socialit t'kralit danez"!

Ha Adem si po t'doket! Apo osht kon i ri Enveri qathere e Tita e ka rrejt! 

Kosova duhet te denoje dy variantet e komunizmit stalinist, variantin titist dhe variantin enverist!




Historia: *Marrëveshja e Mukjes dhe tradhtia kombëtare, me diktim të emisarëve jugosllavë*


Nga :breshka: ostaq XOXA

Një „Marrëveshje“ fatlume, që u shndërrua në një fatkeqësi kombëtare

Sot mbushen plot 65 vjet qyshkur ndodhi ajo ngjarja e jashtëzakonshme, me emrin „Marrëveshja e Mukjes“, me jëtëgjatësi efemere. Ky togfjalëshi i fundit, me atë fjalën e huaj, që e kishte për zemër një poet francez (A.dë Mysé), ka kuptimin e lulëzimit të një luleje që vyshkej brenda ditës. Një lule ishte edhe kjo „Marrëveshje“. Që nuk ishte e thënë të kishte një kohëzgjatje të njëmendtë për të mirën e Shqipërisë.

Për këtë prishje tragjike, që kishte përmasat e një fatkeqësie kombëtare të hatashme, duhej edhe një person. Ky njeri nuk u zgjodh në krye të një partie, siç ishte PKSH-ja shqiptare. Ky u vu në krye të kësaj partie. Ishte personi më i përshtatshëm që mund të vihej në rolin e kolaboracionistit. Kuislingu i Norvegjisë nuk i bëri ndonjë dëm më të madh vendit të tij, nga ç’i bëri ky njeri, që ishte Enver Hoxha.

Cili ishte njeriu që u duhej antishqiptarëve?

Emisarët e Titos ditën cilin vunë në krye të partisë që do të ishte vasale e bindur e padronëve që e kishin vendosur në vendin që iu duhej e që do të ishte miratues zemërgur i të gjitha të zezave që do të pësonte kombi ynë. Jo vetëm populli ynë. Kombi ynë, në tërësi. Mjetet propagandistike nuk mungonin: bashkim-vëllazërim, nën etiketimin e Revolucionit Proletar. Por nacionalistët shqiptarë i kuptuan më mirë se njerëzit e thjeshtë këto fjalë të bukura, të joshur nga nga propaganda e lugës së florinjtë, që i bëri një pjesë të njerëzve tanë të digjnin krahët si fluturat e trallisura nga ndriçimi i llampës me vajguri... E. Hoxha, sipas rrëfimeve në kujtimet e Vedat Kokonës, - me të cilin jetoi së bashku për një kohë të gjatë në Korçë, në një dhomë, - as që ishte dëgjuar të bënte ndonjë muhabet politik apo të tregonte ndonjë simpati për frymëzimet komuniste,- siç dëshmonte Vedati. Anì! A mund të vinin në krye të PKSH-së shqiptare projugosllave M. Popoviçi dhe D. Mugosha, një idealist që kishte dhënë kontribute të dukshme, siç ishte Zef Mala, në kohën kur Enveri bridhte najt-klubeve? Doemos që jo. Sepse Zefi, i pyetur prej tyre, u kishte thënë emisarëve me detyrë në vendin tonë se lidhjet i kishit mbajtur me PK-në italiane dhe jo me atë jugosllave, për arsye se ishte në mes çështja e Kosovës! Dhe për këtë sot nuk i gjenden as eshtrat. Po Q. Stafa? Ai ishte tepër i ngritur intelektualisht në krahasim me Enverin dhe intelekti i tij ishte i dyshimtë për një njeri si E.H: se mund të dinte ta bënte dallimin ndërmjet gllabërimit kolonizator dhe lirisë njerëzore, pavarësisht nga sloganet hipokrite. Po Ll.Fundo? Fan Noli e qau, kur u vra në mënyrë mizore , për personalitetin e tij të lartë, për kulturën e tij të gjithanshme.

Thamë në mënyrë mizore se, në fac similen me urdhin e Enveritdhe me firmën e tij, cilido mund të lexojë: “Të torturohet, pastaj të vritet!” (Sadizmi është i tejdukshëm). Pastaj të dërguarit e Titos ia dinin edhe ambicien kriminale - që ishte si një kompleks i tij i pashërueshëm, - që kishte të bënte me kontributin e tij parak të flashkët, thuajse në kuotat e zeros, për “idealet” komuniste. E.H. nuk donte të mbetej nën hijen e kolegëve në kupolën që po ngjizej, ndonëse kishte thënë në Plen. e Beratit (shtator 1944) se kishte qenë “hija e Miladinit”! Kështu, së bashku me këtë antishqiptar, kishin çuar urdhrin vrastar - për eliminimin e Mustafa Gjinishit që punonte në veriun e vendit tonë, - me sikarë militantë fanatikë dhe me hipokrizinë që t’i bëhej varrim ceremonial dhe, më pas, ta shpallnin tradhtar. Siç ndodhi edhe me Nako Spirun! Ja, njeriu që u duhej zullumqarëve të përtejkufrit verior zyrtar të Shqipërisë fatkeqe.Dhe, në sajë të kurrizpërkuljes së instrumentit të tyre, E. Hoxhës, u jetësua edhe lufta civile, një kob i vërtetë që nuk ndodhi në asnjë vend të botës, ku luftohej, gjatë Luftës II Botërore, për çlirim kombëtar (Cili është kuptimi Nacionalçlirimtar?).

Farsa se ballistët hanin pula!

Forcat nacionaliste u paraqitën, në vigjilje të Mukjes, me superlativa për luftën e tyre kundër okupatorit. Nacionalçlirimtarit Haki Stërmilli, iu botua, pas vdekjes, libri në dorëshkrim i censuruar nga një shformues i historiografisë shqiptare, bash sepse kishte faqe të tëra që flisnin për këtë luftë tërë përkushtim të nacionalistëve ndaj oukpatorit. Dihet se ai flirti fillestar ndërmjet sovjetikëve dhe Gjermanisë naziste (i sanksionuar me paktin Molotov-Ribentrop), i përgjumi për një kohë të gjatë komunistët shqiptarë, në luftën për çlirim kombëtar. Por më 7 prill 1939 nuk luftoi vetëm heroi Mujo Ulqinaku. Komunistët, që e shpërfaqën, më vonë, kokëposhtë historinë e vërtetë, e paraqitën pritjen e pushtuesit vetëm me një dëshmor. Këtë e bënë për të zvetënuar të vërtetën se fashizmi u prit me pushkë. Dhe, çka është më e rëndësishme, luftëtarët e lirisë ishin nacionalistë.

Dëshmorë të shumtë përgjakën truallin tonë amtar nga këto forca luftarake. Por edhe më pas, Balli Kombëtar dhe forcat e tjera antifshiste, nuk hanin pula, por luftonin trimërisht. Disa nga përleshjet me pushtuesin, po i rreshtojmë: Beteja e Gjormit: 29.12.’42, 3 muaj e gjysmë pas K. Pezës. Komandant: Hysni Lepenica.Nënkomandant: Hysni Kapo. U vra n/kolonel Klementi. Kanë dalë shkrime në të cilat thuhet se H. Kapo u largua, për xhelozi që formacionet nacionaliste ishin më të shumta se ato partizanet. 23.01.’43, lufta e Floqit. Më 16.01.’43. 2 javë nga Gjormi, partizanët dhe vullnëtarët nacionalistë sulmuan italianët në Voskopojë. Pati veprime luftarake të përbashkëta edhe në Gramsh, Patos, Libohovë, Shemëri (Kukës). Më 23.01.’44, 3 javë pas Gjormit, Prof. Safet Butka, me të 350 luftëtarët e tij, përmenden gjerësisht në një relacion të Miss Durhamit. Mallakastër, 5.02.’43 (1 muaj e pak ditë nga Gjormi): në këtë luftë të nacionalistëve dhe të një partizani, mbetën të vrarë 42 ushtarë italianë. Luar-Ruzhdie, 13.03.’43.

Nacionalistët komandoheshin nga Tefik Cfiri; partizanët nga Xhelal Staravecka e Rahman Uruçi. U vra nacionalisti Jashar Cakrani. Pranverë `43: Luftime kundër italianëve nga forca të përbashkëta në Kolonjë, Selenicë, Mallakastër, Mokër, Devoll, Postribë, Leskovik, Elbasan, Pezë. 4.04.’43, Kurian (Mallakastër). Komandonin T. Cfiri (nga nacionalistët) dhe Zylyftar Veleshnja (nga partizanët). Luftime të vazhdueshme janë përshkruar hollësisht në librin “Mukja, Shans i bashkimit, peng i tradhtisë” të U. Butkës.

Po japim emrat e komandantëve nacionalistë : Selfo Hekali, K. Cakrani, Besim Belishova, E. Peshkëpia, Selfo Hekali, Shefqet Alia, Isuf Luzaj, Hasan Lepenica, Sh. Nuredini, S. Vasjari, H. Zaçe, F. Tefiku, G. Peqini, P. Kolaneci, Ismail Agë Petrela, Dape Vrecka, Syrja Qafëzezi, Sulë Kurti, B. Kola, L. Mema, H. Lepenica, S. Muço, Safet Butka (Korçë, Voskopojë, etj.), Muharrem Bajraktari. Këto nuk janë sajesa. Janë pohuar jo vetëm nga Haki Stërmilli. Libri mbi „Shansin e bashkimit“ i ka të dokumentuara me AQSH, me dosjen, me vitin dhe me faqen. Dhe janë 316 referenca të tilla argumentuese. Në shumë nga luftimet, nacionalistët u kanë ardhur në ndihmë nacionalçlirimtarëve, kur këta të fundit kanë qenë në vështirësi luftimesh. Natyrisht, édhe anasjellas. Janë shkëmbyer mesazhe falënderimesh, në këto raste. Janë dokumentuar edhe këto. Megjithatë, ajo legjenda e pulave ka mbetur, në sajë të një propagande ndryshe, të shtrembëruar, keqdashëse, fill pas prishjes së njëanshme të “Marrëveshjes”, që u shndërrua në një peng tradhtie.

E.Hoxha, antikombëtar (shihni Plen. e PK-së, dhjetor 1946)

Tanimë jemi në uverturën e Luftës civile. Ata që e kanë pasur zanat shpifjen dhe paraqitjen sëprapthi të ngjarjeve, nuk pushojnë së lehuri edhe sot. Dhe kanë tmerr t’u kujtohet lufta civile, që i dha një hov të tmerrshëm terrorizmit të kuq. Janë tema tabù për historianët lakenj të së djeshmes. S’duan të kujtojnë më as komisionet e koordinimeve (për luftë të përbashkët); as Konf. I të Labinotit (ku flitej për rritjen e ndikimit të Ballit për hir të përkushtimit luftarak kundër okupatorit); as fjalët e H. Kapos për “marrëdhëniet e mira të nacionalistëve me partinë (e tij); as ç’kishin thënë Kahreman Ylli, Kristo Themelko, Nako Spiru; as dokumentin e Kom.Qarkor të Gjirokastrës (maj, 1943), ku thuhej se Populli bërtiti: “Rroftë bashkimi!”; as dokumentin e S. Butkës i cili, sapo u kthye nga internimi në Ventotene, e mbajti frymën drejt e te partizanët, për bashkëpunim me ta; as rezolucionin e mbledhjeve të çetave partizane dhe të vullnetarëve të Çermenikës, të Polisit, të Shpatit, të Bërzezhdës, të Qukësit e të Mokrës për bashkëpunim.

Dokumentet që e kanë drejtimin nga poshtë lart janë një pirg i pambaruar. Megjithatë, duke mos guxuar të thonin se prishja erdhi në radhë të parë se në Mukje u gjet gjuha e përbashkët edhe për Shqipërinë etnike dhe për Kosovën, njëra nga pikat e prishjes ishte se “Marrëveshja nuk u bë nga poshtë lart, por nga lartë poshtë”! E pamë, se është kryekëput e kundërta! Kosova shqiptare, me 92 % shqiptarë, ishte pika që e tërboi Jugosllavinë dhe kjo dokumentohet në librin e Dedierit, në shfrymjet tërë mllef të Miladinit, të Dushanit, të Tempos, si edhe të një vargu të pambaruar kolonizatorësh; por me korin e tyre antishqiptar u bashkua edhe Enver Hoxha, paçka se çfarë zhgarravit Nexhmija në librin e saj tërë falsifikime, “Jeta ime me Enverin”: le të binden, së paku nga goja e këtij tradhtari të kombit shqiptar, Enver Hoxhës, që ka thënë se: “Kosova uhet t’i mbetet Jugosllavisë. Kush është kundër kësaj politike, duhet luftuar”. E që të binden të gjithë, le të lexojnë fjalën e tij në Plenumin e PK-së, të dhjetorit të vitit 1946, natyrisht në versionin e parë, jo në ribotimet! As Kuislingu nuk ka arritur gjer në këtë shkallë! Thoma Orollogaj, njëri ndër juristët me emër europian, u propozua nga vetë nacionalçlirimtarët për të drejtuar punimet e këtij Kuvendi, që u përnjollos në mënyrë të përbindshme, sa pa u tharë mirë boja e nënshkrimeve.

Nuk u arratis. U dënua me vdekje, s’dihet për çfarë mëkati kundër kombit shqiptar. Nuk mjaftoi, por një historian, (K.Frashëri), i pështjelluar nga psikomania e kolaboracionizmit dhe i mbështetur në një gazetë fashiste të pak ditëve pas pushtimit, na e nxori se më 12 prill 1939, ishte ndër ata që i dorëzuan kurorën e Skëndërbeut Viktor Emanuelit III! Au u replikua menjëherë, por nuk dha përgjigje. Veçse hakmarrja enveriste ra edhe mbi firmëtarë të tjerë të këtij akti sublim: Hysni Lepenica u vra në Gërhot të Gjirokastrës, bashkë me 33 luftëtarë të tij, me një provokim komunistësh. Ismail Petrela u vra pa gjyq në rrugët e Tiranës, në vigjilje të 17 nëntorit 1944. Nacionalçlirimtari Mustafa Gjinishi u vra tradhtisht, prapa krahëve. Shefqet Beja u var në litar. Dr. Omer Nishani u helmua në mënyrë misterioze… Mjaft nga Nacionalçlirimtarët, me votë këshillimore apo pjesëmarrës nga organizatat e rinisë në atë Konferencë, që do të ishte shpëtimtare nëse do të zbatoheshin vendimet e saj, ranë si pengje të tradhtisë: Hasan Reçi, Riza Dani, Kostë Boshnjaku, Kasëm Radovicka, Enver Sazani e shumë të tjerë. Historiografia shqiptare duhet rishkruar.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Kujtime nga Lufta e Drenicës në Vitin 1945

Nga Hajriz Demaku*

Me prishjen e marrëveshjes  (1943) në mes partisë Komuniste Shqipëtare dhe partive Dernokratike, në Mukje, delegatët 12 me 12 patën pru vendim që Kosova t'i bashkohet nënës Shqipëri, këtë marrëveshje e prishën komunistët, ngase këtë parti e drejtonte Milladin Popoviçi e Dushan Mugosha.
Me prishjen e Marrëveshjes së Mukjës u pa se nga komunistët selameti nuk pritet, por vetëm gazepi. U thirr Prof. Ymer Berisha në Tiranë nga Rexhep Mitrovica, Bedri Pejani, Kolë Bibë Miraku, Ernest Koliqi e të tjerë, për t'i kumtuar lajmin se marrëveshja e Mukjës u prish për shkak të Kosovës. Pra, sa ma parë të kthehet në Kosovë në bashkëpunim me profesorët e gjimnazit "Sami Frasheri", të organizojë Kryengritje të Armatosur kundër Sllavo-komunizmit në Kosovë. 
Ymer Berishën e zgjodhën udhëheqës politik dhe ushtarak, që t'i mobilizojë të gjithë Nacionalistët në Kosovë, në Maqedoni e Sanxhak, për ta kundërshtuar me pushkë komunizmin. Për të lëvizur pa pengesa nga pushteti aktual, Ministria e Arsimit në Tiranë, i kishte siguruar një dekret, kinse, për të gjurmuar gjeologjinë dhe mbledhë folklorin Kombëtar nëpër të gjitha trojet shqiptare në Kosovë, në Maqedoni e Sanxhak. Ymer Berisha shkoi te kolegët e vet në gjimnazin "Sami Frasheri" në Prishtinë, u morën vesh, i ndanë detyrat me Gjon Sereçin, Ajet Gërgurin, Adem Gllavicën, Kolë Parubin, Luan Gashin, Vasil Andonin e shumë të tjerë. 
U Shpërndanë nëpër të gjitha trojet shqiptare, jo për të mbledhur folklorin kombëtar, por për të mbledhur besën e burrave për kryengritje të armatosur kundër sllavo-komunizmit në Kosovë. Këta patriotë që u cekën më lartë, i vizituan të gjitha qytetet dhe 1400 fshatra të Kosovës, si edhe pjesën shqiptare në Maqedoni. Kosova Lindore, në atë kohë ishte me Kosovën. 
Patriotët e lartpërmendur biseduan me të gjithë Krerët-Bajraktarët, Oficerët, Kryetarë komunash, Klerin fetar shqiptar të asaj kohe, për kryengritje të armatosur kundër komunizmit sllav. U bënë lidhjet dhe me Atasheun ushtarak anglo-amerikan në Tiranë, prej nga vinin udhëzimet se si duhet vepruar. Ata organizuan rezistencë antikomuniste në gjithë territorin e Jugosllavisë, duke filluar nga Sllovenia Dobranët, Kroacia Ustashët, Serbia, Mali i Zi dhe Bosna çetnikët, Maqedonia VMRO, dhe organizata e turqve të Maqedonisë "jugjel", si edhe në Kosovë "Besa Kombëtare", më vonë "LNDSH". Mbasi u formua kjo organizatë Nacionaliste, u ndanë zonat e veprimit: zona e I Drenicë e Dukagjin, Ymer Berisha, ngase ky mbante lidhjet me Anglo-amerikanët, zona e II Rrafshi i Kosovës, Ajet Gërguri, zona e III Gjon Sereçi Anamoravë e Dardanë, Zona e IV Ahmet Selaci, Llap e Shalë të Bajgores. Kjo lëvizje në NDSH ka pasur 30000 anëtarë në tërë Kosovën, burra të zgjedhur beng e beng. 

Në fillim të nëntorit 1944, Beogradi dhe Tirana nuhatën mirë se ç'po përgatitet në Kosovë, dhe pa humb kohë filluan kurthet e tradhtisë. Së pari Enver Hoxha, një muaj para se ta çlironte vendin e vet nga gjermanët, u detyrua t'i dërgojë dy Divizione sulmuese komuniste, të V dhe të VI, për ta nënshtruar Kosovën dhe lënë Jugosllavisë. Ata e çarmatosën Kosovën dhe i burgosën e i likuiduan Nacionalistët më me autoritet, të mos ishin këto divizione me ja pastruar Kosovën si mollë të qërueme, kurrë Serbia s'pati mundësi për t'i futë turinjtë në Kosovë. 
Kur e kryen këtë shërbim me besnikëri, këto dy divizione mblodhën dhe shumë kosovarë e shkuan për Sanxhak që atë ta nënshtronin si Kosovën.  Kur u krye puna edhe në Sanxhak edhe pse mbetën nja 360 Dëshmorë, Ramiz Alia u urdhërua nga Titoja, t'i merre divizionet dhe t'i qet andej kufirit, duke i dekoruar ca me nga një medaljon në kraharor sa patkoi i gomarit. Drenica, jo vetëm që e para e kuptoi këtë tradhti, por edhe e para u përballua me të. Brigadën e Drenicës as nuk e formoi Fadil Hoxha as Qamil Hoxha e as serbët, por vetë drenicasit, Shaban Palluzha, me Bajraktarët e Krenët, oficerë e urtakë të zgjedhur beng e beng, në konsultim me arkitektin profesor Ymer Berishën, i cili udhëhoqi kryengritjen antikomuniste në Kosovë. Brigada e Shabanit u formua më 6 dhjetor 1944 në Skenderaj, pa lejen e Fadil Hoxhës e as të serbëve por me iniciativën e vet drenicasve. Ditën e parë u regjistruan mbi 700 veta nga Drenica. Komunistët pak u befasuan por ata mendonin se kjo do të shkojë në dobi të tyre, ngase ishte një fushatë për boshatisjen e Kosovës nga njerëzit e pushkës. Serbët mendonin se, sa më shumë që të grumbullohemi më lehtë do të manipulojnë me neve, kurse ne mendonim të kundërtën. Fadil Hoxha e dërgoi një kasnec të vetin të ne për të marrë vesh se kush po futet në formacion, por, e pa se aty vinin njerëz jo simpatizantë të komunizmit, ishin ata që për 5 vite qëndruan në mbrojtje të kufijve kombëtarë. 
Komunistët u shqetësuan, menjëherë filluan me kurthet e tyre. Së pari e thirrën Shabanin në konsultim, ku i kishin përgatitë atentat në komandë të vendit në Skenderaj  (Ali Shukria e Vllado Raigeviçi me 10 të tjerë). Shabani shkoi te ta por nuk i la armët. Kur u hyri brenda, me Ali Kastratin dhe Hamëz Istogun, ata u habitën dhe filluan me të mirë, se kah dëshiron me shkue me brigadë..., Shabani u thotë: askund, deri sa të largohen çetnikët që janë veshë në tesha të partizanëve e po bëjnë masakra në Drenicë mbi njerëzit e pafajshëm. Kur e panë se Shabani e kishte për një mend, i thanë... shko, shko se do ta rregullojmë këtë punë. 
U kthye Shabani në Shtab të brigadës së vet, tash edhe më i bindur se do të pasojnë kurthet varg e vij, për ta shpartalluar formacionin e tij kombëtar. 

Shabani deri tash i zgjidhte në formacionin e tij persona të mirë, kurse tash edhe sosh që kërkonte pushteti komunist, por për ne të pafajshëm. Shabani e konsolidoi Brigadën si ushtri të rregullt me Batalione e Kompani. Formoi Shtabin e Përgjithshëm, me sekretar Salih Azemin, referent Rifat Kotorrin, anëtar të shtabit Miftar Bajraktarin, Mulla Ilaz Brojën  (Spahiun) Azem Aruçin, Jetullah Muharremin  (Zabeli), Rexhep Gjelin, Mulla Ibrahim Hotin, Sadik Lutanin dhe Zukë Xanin. Komandant të Batalonit I-rë emëroi Ramë Babajn nga LLausha, të II-të Ymer Fazliun nga Radisheva, të III-të Isë Zymerin nga Prekazi- nipi i Ahmet Delisë, të IV-të Istref Temën nga Dabrashefci. 

Komandant të komp. Hazir Xhaka, Rifat Galica, Sate Boshnjaku, Istref Hoti, Xhemë Luta,  Muharrem Smakiçi, Murat Kameri, Hysen Bajraktari, Bajram Bajraktari, Hetem Bajrami, Vesel Shala, Feriz Boja, Ahmet Rreci, Bajram Haziri, Isuf Hajdari dhe Selman Demiqi. Kur e panë komunistët se nga të gjitha anët e Kosovës po i bashkohen Shaban Palluzhës, filluan ta boshatisin nga shqiptarët e armatosur. Së pari e nisën brigadën e Abit Dedisë e Dervish Koprivës, jo më pak se 6000 ushtarë, për në Srem. Ani, jo prej Shalës e kah Ibri, por, kah Gjilani e në Preshevë, në tren të bagëtive e në Srem. Tani e kishim radhën ne, na urdhëruan të shkojmë në Mitrovicë, vonë në mbrëmje, u vendosëm në shkollë të muzikës. Të nesërmen më 7 janar 1945, ishte festa sllave e Krishtlindjes. Erdhën oficerët serbë, kërkuan regjistrin, filluan të na thërrasin me emër e mbiemër nga 300 deri në 400 veta për secilin grup nja 10 sish me nga një ushtar serb në ballë, kur menduam se u krye kolona e I në Pejë, e II në Prizren, e III në Gjakovë e kështu me radhë, deri në fund. Kur ka dalë, nja 5 minuta para katastrofës, në ballkon Skënderbeu i Dytë- Shaban Palluzha, ka lëshuar një zë të thekshëm, vëllezër, apo doni me u nda a me ndej bashkë-
të gjithë njëzëri, do të rrimë bashkë, Shabani i ka hapë duart e i ka afrua, sepse zëri më skishte fuqi nga gëzimi e hareja. Oficerët dhe ushtarët serbë humbën si shurra e pulës. 

Më 8 janar 1945, u kthyem në Drenicë. U sistemuam nëpër fshatra përreth Skenderajt - kur dolëm te fabrika e vjetër e tjegullave, qe nja 10-15 OZN-as, e kishin lidhë një njeri dhe po e çonin për në Skenderaj, dikush e njoftoi të arrestuarin, kishte qenë djali i Rexhep Gjelit, Asllani. Në atë moment ne u dolëm para OZN-ës, as nuk e lirojshin, as na ata. Përgjegjësi i OZN-as ishte Hetem Dauti i Kryshefcit. 

Dikush e lajmëroi Shabanin, e jo Rexhepin, se Rexhepi po ta kishte pa djalin të lidhur, i kishte vra të gjithë. Erdhi Shabani, iu afrua Hetemit dhe i tha: lëshoje bre qen, djalin, Hetemi tha: jo, se urdhrin e kam me e arrestua, pa një pa dy, Shabani ja futi flakaresh Hetemit, i cili e mbante automatin var në qafë, e kërrusi kokën dhe ecte ngadalë, Shabani shkonte paralel me Hetemin, vazhdimisht duke i ra me shuplakë në qafë deri sa Hetemi e dha urdhrin për ta liruar Asllanin. Më 9 janar u ftuam për një miting të madh në Skenderaj. Erdhën Fadil Hoxha, Ali Shukria dhe Kërsta Filipoviçi. I pari Ali Shukria, pas tij Kërsta e i fundit foli Fadili. Ai tha: Lufta në Kosovë ka përfunduar, shok Shabani merri ushtarët e nisu për Podujevë e në Srem. Shabani tha: jo, derisa të ndalet mbytja e shqiptarëve natën, pa gjyqe nuk shkoj askund, qe dje i kemi nxjerrë 6, Halil Bajraktarin me 5 të tjerë në një varr dhe Tush Selmanin në një varr tjetër, bile këtij, e kam parë vetë, sytë e nxjerrë dhe buzët e premë. 

Fadil Hoxha: askush më, pa gjyq s'ka me u prek, unë garantoj. Shabani tha: Do të rrimë këtej pari edhe nja një javë, pale ta shohim, apo del ashtu si po thoni ju Fadil. Ndër kohë, për ta zbrazur sa më parë Kosovën, e formuan brigadën e VII-të më të madhen, sa 5 tjerat, që Kosova me numër të ushtarëve ish 13000, duke e Vënë në krye të saj si Komandant major Shaban Haxhinë  (Pacin) nga Luma e Komesar Qamil Brovina. Më 18 janar 1945 Kasneci i Fadil Hoxhës, Sadik Tafashiku, na tha se Fadili ka thënë më 20 janar me dalë me Brigadën tuaj në Podujevë, me ju bashkëngjit Brigadës VII se do të vijë dhe unë aty. Mirëpo, serbët i prishnin planet edhe të Fadilit, tërë natën e 19-20 janarit kishin punuar për t'i kaluar 13000 ushtarët shqiptarë për në Serbi, duke u frikësuar se Shabani "Nacionalist" po ia merr ushtarët Shabanit "Komunist". Kur vajtëm në Podujevë e gjetëm vetëm një kompani të Brigadës VII me Ramadan Banushin kom. komp. dhe Shaban Haxhiun me Ismet Shaqirin. Kurse Fadili s'kishte ardhur fare. Bina ishte kurdisë në tregun e bagëtisë, sepse ne ishim 8000 veta, Shaban Palluzha tha: Ju, Shaban Haxhia më keni pre në besë, pse e ke nisur brigadën tanë pa ardhur unë. Fadilin e ka pre në besë, pse s'ka ardhur këtu ku e kemi lanë pjekën, ju komunistët nuk e mbani fjalën, Fadili më ka premtuar se asnjë shqiptar më s'ka me u pre pa gjyqe, u bë një javë mbas premtimit e presa nuk ndalet fare. Foli Shaban Haxhia, foli Ismet Shaqiri, Shaban Palluzha tha pa ardhur Fadili unë këmbën se luaj. Ndërkohë u thirr në qytet me folë në telefon me Fadilin, Shabani shkoi me shumë roje, foli me Fadilin, kur u kthye ishte mllefosur tej mas, sepse Fadili i kishte thanë unë nuk mund të vij por merri ushtarët e nisu për Srem. Shaban Palluzha hipi në tribunë, i hidhëruar tepër, mbas shpine i kishte nja 10 oficerë serbë, bile, edhe nëpër kulme të ndërtesave të qytetit plot serbë, vetëm pritnin urdhër për zjarr, por nuk iu erdhi. Shaban Palluzha iu drejtua ushtarëve: ". . . Vëllezër, unë jam komandant i juaj, këta gjeneralë që janë këtu s'janë kurrgjë për mua, mos e thoni na mori në qafë Shabani, në dashi shkojmë në Srem në dashi kthehemi në Drenicë.

Midis mase e lypi fjalën Feriz Boja nga Kërrnica: "... Jo tha- komandant se në Drenicë partizanë e çetnikë janë përzier e po vrasin gjithë natën, me ba e me shkue në Srem edhe fëmijët në djep kanë me na i pre, edhe, na asnjë s'kemi me u kthye prej andej. Atëherë Shabani tha:... Kthehuni për Drenicë, veç mos i harroni do vëllezër këtu në burg, se sabahu nuk i çelë. Feriz Bojës, Muharrem Smakiçit ia ndërroi pak, ia hoqi kapelën dhe ia vuri plisin dhe u nisëm për në burg, gardianët e hapën derën pa rezistencë, dolën të gjithë sa ishin afro 100 veta dhe erdhën me neve në Drenicë, bile edhe gardianët shqiptarë. Bujtëm atë natë nëpër katunde të Llapit. Kur u zgjuam në mëngjes, brigadat serbe na kishin rrethuar. Mehmet Gradica i kapi dy oficerë serbë në punkte të telefonit dhe i ka mbajti peng! Deri në Barilevë. Në mëngjesin e 21 janarit 1945-it u nisëm për Drenicë, rrugës Podujevë-Prishtinë, nga Abria ishim të fundit në kolonë. Pas nesh vinin kah 20 ushtarë serbë. Përveç armatimit personal kishin dhe një mitraloz kundërajror, të cilin e tërhiqnin dy kuaj. E dërguan një ushtar, në krye të kolonës të Shabanit, me na lejuar t'ua merrnim atë mitraloz, por tha- jo, se na të parët nuk do ta fillojmë luftën. Kur erdhëm në Barilevë e lëshuam rrugën Podujevë-Prishtinë, filluam të grupohemi nëpër Batalione e Kompania, mu ai mitroloz na qëlloi me rafal neve, u vra Ymer Shasivari nga Dubovci dhe u plaguan Xhemë Lutani dhe një tjetër. Pra, më 21 janar 1945 në ora 10, ra viktima e parë e luftës së Drenicës. U kthyem në Drenicë,-
i nxumë kullat tona në Kryshefc, Marinë, Rezallë, Palluzhë,
Makërmal, Tërstenik, Bezheniç, Likofc, Tushilë, Açarevë, Ticë, Plluzhinë, Abri e Poshtme, Abri e Epërme dhe Murgë. Vija e frontit ishte diku rreth 40 kilometra. Ushtri u bë i gjithë populli. Ishte një Orkestrinë e mrekullueshme luftarake, me të gjitha instrumentet, të mëdha e të vogla, ku morën pjesë burra e gra, fëmijë e pleq. Kjo ishte një luftë e vërtetë popullore, njerëzit ishin të gëzuar si të shkonin në dasmë, sepse, këtu mbrohej jo vetëm Kosova, por e gjithë Shqipëria. 

Lufta e Drenicës përfundoi atë ditë kur kullat e Hasan Sylës në Tërstenik e rrënuan me 28 predha të topit, më 21 shkurt 1945.

----------


## DYDRINAS

PJESMARRESIT NE KONFERENCEN E PEZES

1. ABAZ KUPI
2. NDOC ÇOBA
3. ENVER HOXHA
4. NEXHMIJE XHUGLINI (HOXHA)
5. MYSLIM PEZA
6. YMER DISHNICA
7. NAKO SPIRU
8. KOÇO TASHKO
9. RAMADAN ÇITAKU
10. ISMAIL AGË PETRELA
11. HALIM BEGEJA
12. FETAH BUTKA
13. MUSTAFA GJINISHI
14. MUSTAFA XHANI
15. SKËNDER MUÇO
16. KAMBER QAFMOLLA
17. AZIZ ÇAMI
18. RAMAZAN JARANI
19. HAXHI LLESHI


Keta jane pjesemarresit e Konferences se Pezes te mbajtur me 16  shtator 1942. Cili ka qene fati i shumices prej tyre?

----------


## DYDRINAS

MBLEDHJA DHE MARRËVESHJA E MUKJES, 1-2 GUSHT 1942

Pjesëmarrësit e Mbledhjes së Mukjes e ngriten problemin e Kosoves si çështje madhore me rëndësi kombëtare. Se kujt do t'i dedikohej ky hap, nacionalistëve apo komunistëve, do të duhej të pritej derisa të hidhej dritë e plotë mbi ecurinë e mbledhjes, derisa gjithësecili që mori pjesë në të, si dhe ata që e organizuan atë, të thonin fjalen e tyre.

Në këtë pikë e ndjej se duhet të theksoj kontributin e familjes Toptani, që bindi komunistët, nacionalistët, ballistët dhe legalistët të takoheshin në shtëpinë e babait të Ihsan Toptanit në Tapizë.

Platforma që kjo mbledhje i propozoi kombit të tërë mund të permblidhet si më poshtë:

"Krijimi i Komitetit të Shpëtimit Kombëtar dhe Krijimi i Shqipërisë Etnike".

Kur lexon Historinë e Partisë së Punës së Shqipërisë, vëren se Komiteti Qendror i PKSH menjëherë e dënoi dhe e denoncoi Marrëveshjen e Mukjes si tradhëti nga ana e kapitulluesit Ymer Dishnica dhe e Balli Kombëtar.

Megjithatë, Dedijer paraqet një histori tjetër. Ai thekson se Enver Hoxha dhe pak anëtarë të Komitetit Qendror të Partisë Komuniste të Shqipërisë hezituan për rreth dy ditë për të denuar Marrëveshjen. Arsyeja që paraqiti Enver Hoxha, shton ai, ishte se ai po priste që forcat jokomuniste të përçaheshin për këtë çështje pas mbledhjes.

Por më pas, Svetozar Vukmanoviq Tempo dhe shokë të tjerë jugosllavë që kishin përkrahjen e Koçi Xoxes, më në fund, fituan mbi Enver Hoxhen. Më pas, PKSH në mënyrë anekuivoke e dënoi Marrëveshjen e Mukjes si akt tradhëtie.

Ja se si Dedijer shpjegon momentet e hezitimit të Enver Hoxhes:

"ky qendrim i disa anëtarëve të Komitetit Qendror të PKSH, përfshirë edhe atë të Enver Hoxhes, kushtëzohej nga fakti se këto anëtarë të Komitetit Qendror të PKSH, të cilëve u mungonte përgatitja teorike dhe pjekuria politike, nuk e kishin të qartë zhvillimin e ardhshëm të ngjarjeve pas dëbimit të pushtuesve dhe nuk ishin të vendosur në luften e tyre kundër reaksionarëve të brëndshem."(f.78).

Ndërsa forca të ndryshme të lëvizjes kombëtare u gëzuan për Marrëveshjen e arritur në Mukje , veçanërisht për "programin e Shqipërisë Etnike", Dushan Mugosha dhe Miladin Popoviq i shprehen ndjenjat e tyre si më poshte: 

"Ky bashkim i forcave shqiptare është i papranueshëm. Tashmë, ne po forcohemi nga dita në dite dhe shume shpejt do t'i sulmojmë në mënyrë të pamëshirshme. Ne kurrë nuk do t'i lejojmë të bashkohen dhe kurrë nuk do të lidhemi me këto qenër. Dhe pastaj, ç'është kjo Shqiperi Etnike! Le të përpiqen dhe ta bëjnë nëse ua mban."(f.96).

Shpallja e Mbledhjes së Mukjes mbeti vetëm një rreze jetëshkurtër shprese për aspiratat e shqiptarëve. Menjëherë pasi u mësua vendimi i marrë nga ky forum i të gjitha forcave të vendit, të përkushtuar në luftë kundër pushtuesit, të dërguarit e Titos urdhëruan Enver Hoxhen ta denonconin atë si tradheti (ndaj kujt?). Dhe ai u dorëzua pa asnjë rezistencë. Që nga ky çast e më pas, njësitë lutarake komuniste u shpallen lufte pa kompromis nacionalistëve. Të dërguarit e Serbisë po silleshin si lordë në Shqipëri. Librat e Historisë së Shqipërisë, të shkruara pas lufte nën diktatin e komunistëve e përshkruajnë Marrëveshjen e Mukjes si tradhëti.Çështja është: Tradhëti ndaj kujt?

Është e qartë çfarë nënkuptonin komunistet shqiptarë: Tradheti ndaj interesave të Serbisë në Shqipëri.

Në raportin e tij të Komitetit Qendror të PK të Jugosllavisë më 19 nëntor 1943, Miladin Popovic shkruan:

"Shokët delegatë në Mukje ranë në pozitat e nacionalistëve. Të zhytur në oportunizëm, ata kërkuan që një pjesë e programit duhej të ndërrohej. Shoku Tempo ishte këtu atëhere. Ne e diskutuam çështjen me anëtaret e Komitetit Qendror dhe studiuam të gjitha mundësitë, situaten dhe gjithçka tjetër dhe përfundimisht vendosëm të hidhnim poshtë Shpalljen dhe të mos e njihnim krijimin e Komitetit të Shpëtimit të Shqipërisë, apo rolin e tij si organi më i larte në luftën çlirimtare. Ne vendosëm të mblidhnim Konferencën pa vonesë dhe të zmadhonim Komitetin Qendror" (f.80)

Konferenca e dytë e Labinotit u mbajt në tetor 1943, sipas udhëzimeve të drejtpërdrejta të Miladin Popovicit. Ecuria e kësaj konference u dominua plotësisht nga vija serbe. Të gjitha çështjet që kishin të bënin me qendrimin ndaj forcave nacionaliste, organizimin e forcave të armatosura dhe punën e partisë, ndikoheshim nga interesat serbe.

Në këto rrethana, udhëheqja e Ballit Kombëtar botoi Manifestin e vet me titullin "RRUGA E DREJTE DHE RRUGA E GABUAR", në të cilin mes të tjerash thuhej:

"Është e qartë për popullin se kjo parti që udhëhiqet nga Sale (Dushan) dhe Miladin me shokët e tyre, po përgatitet të na japë një diktature dhe terror në vend të lirisë së premtuar,do të na japë shkatërrim në vend të progresit"

Është e qartë se shumë shqiptarë nuk kishin dyshime për rolin e të dërguarve serbë në Shqipëri. Por rrënjët e punës së Dushanit dhe Miladinit ishin aq të thella, sa që as Enver Hoxha, as ndonjë anetar i Komitetit Qendror të PKSH nuk mund ta ndalonin të keqen. Komunistët shqiptarë u kapën në rrjetën e serbëve, të cilët ishin mjeshtër të mbaruar për ta përkulur Enver Hoxhen ngado që ata dëshironin dhe kishin arritur t'i lidhnin duart me fijet sekrete të cilat i kishin fillimet e tyre më 8 nëntor 1941, në një shtëpi të thjeshtë në Tiranë. 

Enver Hoxha ishte plotësisht i ndërgjegjshëm se pa vëllezërit e tij serbë nuk do të kishte mundur të ngjiste shkallën e partisë dhe të kapte postin e Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të Komitetit Qendror të PKSH. Kjo ishte arsyeja se pse udhëheqja komuniste shqiptare nuk mund ta thoshte fjalen e vet përsa u përket çështjeve të veta të brëndshme, kur fatet e vendit po vendoseshin dhe nuk mund të kundershtonte planet serbe për vendosjen e ardhshme të territoreve shqiptare në Jugosllavi.

Divizionet e ushtrisë shqiptare në territoret e Kosovës dhe Metohisë dhe në Sanxhak.

Nga fundi i luftës , Ushtria Jugosllave, Shtabi i Përgjithshëm, ftoi një numër njësish të Ushtrisë Nacional-Çlirimtare Shqiptare "të shkonin e të ndihmonin partizanët jugosllavë në Kosovë, Metohi dhe Sanxhak, që të shporrnin divizionet gjermane". Është fakt se një numër shqiptarësh etnikë në ato rajone ishin bashkuar me forcat gjermane, të cilat i shihnin si shpëtimtarë të tyre prej zgjedhes serbe. 

Le të ndalojmë një çast e të konsiderojmë këtë hap të pazakontë. Si është e mundur që udhëheqja jugosllave të bënte këtë hap të guximshëm e delikat? Si mund të nxiste praninë e mijëra shqiptarëve të armatosur në territoret e Kosovës, Metohisë dhe Sanxhakut?

Nuk ka dyshim se udhëzimet dhe ftesa për këtë lëvizje masive të trupave shqiptare drejt Jugosllavisë erdhi nga Beogradi; kjo ishte një lëvizje pa precedent nga ana e serbëve, të cilët për shekuj me radhë kishin kultivuar mitin "Kosova djepi i qytetërimit serb". A i kishte marrë PK Jugosllave të gjitha masat e sigurisë për ndonjë zhvillim të paparashikuar? Dukej se po. A kishte siguruar PK e Jugosllavisë të gjithë garancitë nga PKSH se gjithçka do të shkonte siç ishte parashikuar? Dukej se po.

Mendoj se ka arsye të plotë të më bëjë të besoj se Tito e dinte shumë mirë se çfarë po bënte dhe se njësitë e Ushtrisë Nacional-Çlirimtare Shqiptare "do të bashkëvepronin plotësisht dhe të vëllazëroheshin me njësitë partizane jugosllave në rajon". Unë nuk jam i bindur se Tito ndërmori këtë hap të rrezikshëm thjesht për arsyet strategjike të koordinimit të operacioneve të luftës në Ballkanin Perëndimor. Tito kishte plane të rëndësishme për të ardhmen e Jugosllavisë si lojtarë parësore në Ballkanin e pasluftës.

Konkluzioni logjik është se udheheqja jugosllave po llogariste çdo gjë me kujdes. Së pari, unë jam i bindur se ai kishte marrë çdo siguri nga udhëheqja komuniste shqiptare, se prania e njësive të ushtrisë në territorin e Jugosllavise nuk do të përmbyste situaten dhe nuk do të krijonte probleme për të ardhmen. Së dyti, Tito po llogariste që të përdorte praninë e forcave shqiptare në Kosovë me qëllim që të krijonte një situatë konfliktuale ndërmjet kosovarëve që ishin bashkuar me forcat gjermane dhe me partizanët shqiptare, të cilët në fakt punonin në favor të tij.

Këtu ka përsëri bazë për të dyshuar se ekzistonte një marrëveshje e heshtur mbi të ardhmen e Kosovës dhe Metohisë ndërmjet jugosllavëve dhe komunistëve shqiptarë.

Pavli Qesku

----------


## DYDRINAS

Vizita e Enver Hoxhës në Jugosllavi, Bled, më 30 qershor 1946

Në periudhën e pasluftës, nga 1944 deri në 1948, përpara se vëllezërit komunistë të zihen me njëri-tjetrin, varësia e Komitetit Qendror të PKSH ndaj udhëheqjes komuniste të Beogradit, u rrit shtruar dhe gjeti shprehje në thëniet e një nënshtrimi servil të veshur me fjalë, të cilat asnjë kokë shteti apo e ndonjë vendi sovran t'i ketë shqiptuar ndonjëherë ndonjë kreu shteti (shih shtypin jugosllav që mbulon vizitën e Enver Hoxhës).

U takon historianëve të hedhin dritë mbi implikimet e thënieve të Enver Hoxhës gjatë vizitës së tij në Jugosllavi. U takon analistëve politikë të nxjerrin konkluzionet e tyre nga këto thënie.

Çdo shqiptar me ndjenjen e detyrës ndaj atdheut të tij, me të drejtë do të kishte pritur që kreu i PKSH të shfrytëzonte takimin e tij me Titon për të ngritur të paktën pak çështje thelbësore të lidhura me statusin e ardhshëm të territoreve të banuara nga shqiptarët në Jugosllavi (në tokat e tyre në Kosovë, Rrafshin e Dukagjinit, Malësi, Anë e Malit dhe Maqedoninë Perëndimore e kudo tjetër).

Me cilësinë e kreut të shtetit, Enver Hoxha duhej të kishte pyetur Titon se çfarë mendonte ai për të ardhmen e shqiptarëve që kishin kontribuar aq shumë në krijimin e shtetit shqiptar në vitin 1912 dhe padrejtësisht ishin lënë jashtë atij shteti për të cilin ata kishin kontribuar për ta krijuar.

Megjithë përpjekjet e mia të zellshme dhe këmbëngulëse për të kërkuar qoftë dhe një referencë të vetme mbi kosovarët në librin e Dedijer, nuk ia dola mbanë. Nëse i kërkoj lexuesit t'u referohet botimeve të bëra nga PPSH në këtë periudhë apo librit të Enver Hoxhes "Titistet", e vetmja gjë që mund të thuhet me siguri është se Enver Hoxha pretendon të ketë ngritur çështjen e së ardhmes së Kosovës dhe se Tito është përgjigjur se problemin i Kosovës nuk mund të ngrihej për momentin, "sepse do të trazonte serbët".

Nuk duhet të harrojmë se Tito, si kroat që përgjigjej për Jugosllavinë, duhej të ushtronte të gjithë aftësitë e tij prej xhongleri politik për t'i mbajtur serbët të lumtur. Ai nuk e kishte deshirën apo ndonjë plan që të diskutonte Kosoven me Enver Hoxhen. Që këtej, i vetmi rast zyrtar për Enver Hoxhen që të ngrinte çështjen e Kosovës me "shpirtin vëllazëror ndërkombëtar" me udhëheqësin jugosllav nuk u shfrytëzua.

Kjo ishte çfarë Beogradi diktoi dhe Enver Hoxha duhej të bindej. Mbi të gjitha ishte ideja e tyre origjinale.Udhëheqësi komunist shqiptar e dinte se e ardhmja e pozicionit të tij si timonier i Komitetit Qendror të PKSH dhe i Shtetit të ri shqiptar vendosej në Beograd. Enver Hoxha nuk kishte bërë ende shokë dhe nuk kishte krijuar lidhje që të mund ta lejonin atë të sfidonte Beogradin, siç bëri më vonë pas 1948. Ai priti rastin që të paraqiste vetën .

Shqiptarët e ndershëm do të bënin pyetjen e ligjëshme:

-Për çfarë folën Enver Hoxha dhe Tito?
-Çfarë marrëveshjesh u firmosën mes Shqipërisë dhe Jugosllavisë?
-Çfarë vendimesh u morën për Kosovën?

Këtyre pyetjeve bazë nuk u është dhënë përgjigje as nga Dedijer në librin e tij, as nga Enver Hoxha në librin "Titistët", apo në "veprat" e tij të plota.

Meqë Enver Hoxha nuk arrin t'i japë përgjigje një çështjeje me rëndësi kardinale për kombin dhe për stabilitetin në Ballkan, lexuesi i zakonshëm do të habitej me vlerën e trashëgimisë së Hoxhës. Të vetmit që kurrë nuk do të habiten janë ata që u kanë shërbyer interesave serbe në Kosovë dhe në Shqipëri.

Disa rreshta që vijojnë janë të cituara nga thëniet e Enver Hoxhës para gazetarëve jugosllavë me rastin e vizitës së tij në Jugosllavi më 30 qershor 1946.

"Është e pamundur të imagjinosh rezistencën e popullit të vogël shqiptar kundër armikut pa luftën e popujve jugosllavë".

Enver Hoxha nuk mund ta poshtëronte popullin e tij më shumë se kaq para personit që e kishte ndihmuar të rrinte pa u zhytur në udhëheqjen e PKSH. S'ka poshtërim më të madh për një popull të vogël që kishte bërë përpjekje të gjatë e kolosale për çlirimin e territoreve të veta pothuajse pa ndihmë direkte (ne përshkruam të gjithë përpjekjen që Miladini dhe Dushani i dhanë Enver Hoxhës që ta vinin në krye të PKSH dhe shtetit shqiptar për qellimet e tyre).

Enver Hoxha u dorëzua pa kushte para Titos dhe gojët e këqia përhapen thashëthemen se ai ra në gjunjë para Titos. Të paktën kështu më tha një shok i imi që kishte njohur një fotograf zyrtar, i cili shoqëronte Enver Hoxhen gjatë vizitës së tij në Bled.

Deklarata të së njëjtes natyrë, si ato që Enver Hoxha bëri në Bled, gjenden të shumta ne shtypin shqiptar (shih gazetën Bashkimi, viti 1947-1948, urdhëresat e qeverisë shqiptare të viteve 1945-1948 dhe raportet e shumta të misioneve jugosllave në Tiranë). Nuk mund të pritet qendrim tjetër nga disa udhëheqës, të cilët vendosen karrieren e tyre politike mbi interesat e të gjithë kombit, që sakrifikuan Kosovën e gjithçka tjetër për hir të sigurimit të vazhdimësisë së komunizmit në Shqipëri, që e katandisen Shqiperinë në një vend feudal në duart e një kaste të pamëshirshme sunduesish të ndihmuar nga një dorë maskarenjsh. Asgje tjetër s'mund të thuhet për kreun e një shteti që i serviloset këtij vendi për hir të sigurisë së tij individuale.

Teza kryesore që kam parashtruar në pak faqe të para bazohet pak a shumë në heshtjen e vënë re nga ana e udhëheqësve shqiptarë që përcaktuan fatin e Kosovës. Burimet historike në këtë kapitull të historisë së kombit shqiptar janë ende të pakta dhe të pamjaftueshme, gjithashtu heshtja misterioze nuk mund të sqarohet derisa të dy palët, shqiptarët dhe jugosllavët, të hapin arkivat e tyre. Politikanët shqiptarë nuk do të jenë në gjendje të davariten nga koklavitja në të cilën janë implikuar për shkak të tradhetisë që i bëri Enver Hoxha çështjes kombëtare.

Pse e gjithë kjo mbulesë heshtjeje mbi një çështje me rëndësi madhore për Shqipërinë? Pse Enver Hoxha jep vetëm pak rreshta nga vizita e tij në Jugosllavi dhe mbledhja e shumëpritur me Titon? Pse historiografia shqiptare është e heshtur për marrëveshjen që u firmos në Beograd më 1948?

Ata që janë të etshëm të kuptojnë arsyet e kësaj heshtjeje ogurzezë, ashtu siç është, duhet të përdorin logjiken e tyre. Është e pamundur të gjurmosh qëndrueshmëri në çdo gjë që bëri Enver Hoxha. Ai preokupohej vetëm për sigurinë e tij dhe ruajtjen e pozitës së tij. Çmimi me të cilen ai arrinte atë që dëshironte nuk kishte rëndësi për të. Preokupimi mbizotërues për të ishte ruajtja e pushtetit të cilin e fitoi duke tradhëtuar bashkëpunëtorët e tij më të ngushte duke filluar me Qemal Stafen, viktimën e tij të parë, Nako Spiron, Tuk Jakovën dhe duke mbaruar me Sejfulla Maleshoven, vetëm në pak vite pas luftes.

Ku rezulton logjika e veprimeve të Enver Hoxhës në dashurine e tij të palumtur me Titon? Pa u marrë me lidhjet sekrete mes Enver Hoxhës dhe të dërguarve të serbëve në Shqipëri, për shkak se dokumentet e asaj periudhe ishin në duart apo kujtesen e personave në fjalë, unë do të merrem me një numër momentesh kritike në karrieren e "udhëheqësit legjendar" të Shqipërisë në periudhen e shkurtër të ndikimit jugosllav, kur ai ishte kukull në duart e komunistëve serbë.

Momenti që bie më shumë në sy në këtë periudhë të historisë së Shqipërisë është i lidhur drejtpërdrejtë me qendrimin e tij ndaj Marrëveshjes së Mukjes (Gusht 1943). Vladimir Dedijer, në bazë të raporteve të Mugoshës dhe Popoviqit , pretendon se Enver Hoxha në dukje hezitoi tre ditë përpara se të merrte vendimin për të dënuar Marreveshjen si tradhëti.

Pse hezitoi ai? Si mund të hezitonte ky njeri, i cili në të gjithë koleksionin e tij "mbresëlënës" prej 72 volumesh shkrime, fjalimesh dhe artikujsh u këndoi lavdeve të tij.

Përgjigja do të gjendet tek shokët tij në Serbi dhe Mal të Zi. Dedijer mes tjerash ka një përgjigje. Po ashtu kanë edhe autoret e shumtë serbë të cilët kanë shkruar historinë e kombit tonë, siç e shohin ata dhe ia kanë paraqitur botës si ungjillim të së vërtetës.

Viktimat e indoktrinimit serbo-hoxhian janë shumë. Disa prej tyre i ofrojnë shërbimet e tyre të demshme Shqipërisë vullnetarisht, siç bën Reginald Herbert, i cili në komentet e tij të padëshirueshme, u mohon shqiptareve të drejtën për të quajtur vetvetën një popull me ndërgjegje kombëtare (shih fjalën e tij në Shoqaten Britanike për Europën Qendrore dhe Lindore më 17 qershor 1997). Të tjerë janë ata që ecin pas gjurmëve të grekëve dhe serbëve në të njejtën kohë dhe shtrembërojnë realitetet shqiptare, siç janë Miranda Vickers dhe James Pettifer. 

Më shumë viktima do të gjenden mes Diaspores Shqiptare, e cila endërron për një shtet shqiptar të fortë, megjithëse nën një diktator mizor, për hir të përmbushjes të idesë utopike të ndjekjes të një të ardhme të lumtur për Kosovën që ekzistonte vetëm në mendjet e tyre të shtrembëruara.

"Historia e Partisë së Punës së Shqipërisë"(volitshem botuar vetëm 30 vjet pas themelimit të saj më 8 nentor 1941), i lë hapësirë të mjaftueshme Plenumit famëkeq të Beratit. Është fakt se të dërguarit serbë ishin të pranishëm dhe e vunë në skenë këtë ngjarje të rëndësishme. Me sa duket ata zotëronin shënime stenografike mbi ecurinë e Plenumit dhe Dedijer ka kënaqësi të veçantë kur riprodhon disa prej paragrafëve më me "spec". Më poshtë vijon një pohim i Enver Hoxhës që të ngjall shumë kureshtje.

"Jo vetëm që kurrë nuk kam patur ndonjë avantazh duke u shoqëruar me Alija (Miladin Popovic), por kam vuajtur për shkak të tij, sepse ai më ka mbajtur larg punës me organizimet e tij ordinere jo-politike (f.95).

Persa u përket dobësive të tij në përmbushjen e detyrave të partisë si sekretar i Komitetit Qendror të PKSH Enver Hoxha pohon:

"Unë nuk isha në gjendje të organizoja mitingje, sepse pozicioni i rëndësishëm që kisha (si sekretar i Komitetit Qendror) kërkonte aftësi të veçanta dhe përgatitje të veçantë. Unë nuk isha thjesht një shok partie." (f.95)

Përçartje interesante dhe gjysëm pohim i pazotësisë së tij. Dhe më tej shokët e tij i vunë në gojë fjalët e mëposhtme:

Prandaj u detyrova të shtyja mbledhjet  unë nuk kujtoj të kem propozuar ndonjëeherë të mbahet një mbledhje teorike, sepse ishte e vështirë për mua ta beja një gjë të tillë. Edhe tani unë nuk jam në gjendje të bëj një detyrë të tillë. Unë nuk thirra mbledhje të tilla, jo sepse u shmangesha detyrave të mia, por sepse nuk jam në gjendje të bëj një punë të tillë."(f.95)

Kështu Dedijer tregon se EnverHoxha pohoi tri herë rrjesht se ai ishte i paaftë të udhëhiqte PKSH. Ky lloj individi gjatë muajit të mjaltit me Titon përsëriti se pa Jugosllavine e lavdishme dhe pa Titon e madh lufta e popullit shqiptar do të kishte qenë një hiç.

Pas prishjes me Titon në vitin 1948, që ndodhi menjëherë pas letrës publike të Informbyrose, Enver Hoxha, si demagog që ishte, mohoi rolin dhe kontributin e Dushanit dhe Miladinit më shumë se 300 herë. Ai mohoi Titon më 1948, Hrushovin më 1961 dhe Mao Ce Dunin më 1977 dhe i ekspozoi ata si armiq të komunizmit më të njëjten furi dhe vrull siç mbrojti Stalinin gjatë gjithë jetës së tij. Ai mohoi çdo gjë rreth "vëllezërve të tij komunistë", por ai harroi se në bote ka një gjë të tillë që quhet arkivë, se njerëzit kujtojnë.

Sot po përballemi me një zgjedhje vendimtare për fatet e popullit dhe është për të mirën e të gjithë kombit që të rifreskojmë memorjen tonë dhe të hedhim tutje plehërat.

Bëra këtë kthim në të kaluarën me qëllim që të theksoj barrën e trashëgimisë së Enver Hoxhës dhe ta ndërgjegjësoj lexuesin për vështirësitë që shtrihen përpara për një trajtim demokratik qeveritar të çeshtjes kombëtare.

Pavli Qesku

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Mfal, ne cilin shtet n'a qenka keshtu sic thua ti???



Në Danimarkë RinorZ! Dhe të vjen plasje nga ky fakt. Prandaj duhet të ndryshojmë shumë, se pakut evgjitët ( magjupët) t'i kalojmë!!

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Në Danimarkë RinorZ! Dhe të vjen plasje nga ky fakt. Prandaj duhet të ndryshojmë shumë, se pakut evgjitët ( magjupët) t'i kalojmë!!



Adem pse kur iket prej Kosove nuk erdhet ne Shqiperi te "bacja" e shokit Enver?
E sot pa pike turpi, kur ke ndoshta 30 vite qe kapardisesh rrugeve te Danimarkes me librin Titistet ne oxhak, quan "magjype" ata qe iken prej sketerres enveriste dhe asaj serbosllave.
Komunizmi i shnderroi shqiptaret ne nomade.

Sa prej atyre te '81 erdhen ne Shqiperi? Sa prej tyre jetojne ende atje?

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Adem pse kur iket prej Kosove nuk erdhet ne Shqiperi te "bacja" e shokit Enver?
> E sot pa pike turpi, kur ke ndoshta 30 vite qe kapardisesh rrugeve te Danimarkes me librin Titistet ne oxhak, quan "magjype" ata qe iken prej sketerres enveriste dhe asaj serbosllave.
> Komunizmi i shnderroi shqiptaret ne nomade.
> 
> Sa prej atyre te '81 erdhen ne Shqiperi? Sa prej tyre jetojne ende atje?


Nejse se ju tititstët prej fjalëve nuk ka kush që ju mund por po ju them:
LËRENI TË KALAURËN SE NUK RROHET ME PËRRALLA TË SË KALAURËS. kËTU E KAM HALLIN. MOS UA LËKUNDNI ESHTRAT TË VEDKEURVE. ENVERI VDIQ. KAM HALLIN SI POPULL SI TA NDRYSHOJMË GJENDJEN TONË DHE TË JEMI NË NJË NIVEL MË TË LARTË NË SYTË E BOTËS. SI TË KEMI NJË IMAZH TJETËR NË SYTË E TË HUAJVE.
EDHE NJË HERË: HARROJENI TË KALUARËN. SHIKONI CKA TË BËJMË:NGA SOT PËR NESËR.
Dhe për fund, ja një fjalë të urtë daneze, që nëse doni ta merrni është shumë e mirë  (natyrisht për ata që kanë tru në kokë dhe që e hetojnë se vërtet sahati na ka ngecur në 12:00): *"Njeriu të kalaurën nuk mund ta ndryshojë, por të ardhmen- po"!* Të mendojmë pra për të ardhmen se na .... duke jetuar "*dje*".
Mbajeni këtë fjalë vëth në veshë se ju duhet!
Ky është shkrimi im i fundit për ty. Kam punë më të mencuar se të shpenzoj kohë me djarrakohësit e me ata që jetojën "*dje*"

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Nejse se ju tititstët prej fjalëve nuk ka kush që ju mund por po ju them:
> LËRENI TË KALAURËN SE NUK RROHET ME PËRRALLA TË SË KALAURËS. kËTU E KAM HALLIN. MOS UA LËKUNDNI ESHTRAT TË VEDKEURVE. ENVERI VDIQ. KAM HALLIN SI POPULL SI TA NDRYSHOJMË GJENDJEN TONË DHE TË JEMI NË NJË NIVEL MË TË LARTË NË SYTË E BOTËS. SI TË KEMI NJË IMAZH TJETËR NË SYTË E TË HUAJVE.
> EDHE NJË HERË: HARROJENI TË KALUARËN. SHIKONI CKA TË BËJMË:NGA SOT PËR NESËR.
> Dhe për fund, ja një fjalë të urtë daneze, që nëse doni ta merrni është shumë e mirë  (natyrisht për ata që kanë tru në kokë dhe që e hetojnë se vërtet sahati na ka ngecur në 12:00): *"Njeriu të kalaurën nuk mund ta ndryshojë, por të ardhmen- po"!* Të mendojmë pra për të ardhmen se na .... duke jetuar "*dje*".
> Mbajeni këtë fjalë vëth në veshë se ju duhet!
> Ky është shkrimi im i fundit për ty. Kam punë më të mencuar se të shpenzoj kohë me djarrakohësit e me ata që jetojën "*dje*"



Nese mendon se si te ndryshohet gjendja, atehere ka plot tema tjera.
Ketu po flitet per dy ushtruesit me te medhenj te genocidit ndaj kombit shqiptar, Tito dhe Enver.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUmyZS-qnPA&feature=related

----------


## Preng Sherri

> Adem pse kur iket prej Kosove nuk erdhet ne Shqiperi te "bacja" e shokit Enver?
> E sot pa pike turpi, kur ke ndoshta 30 vite qe kapardisesh rrugeve te Danimarkes me librin Titistet ne oxhak, quan "magjype" ata qe iken prej sketerres enveriste dhe asaj serbosllave.
> Komunizmi i shnderroi shqiptaret ne nomade.
> 
> Sa prej atyre te '81 erdhen ne Shqiperi? Sa prej tyre jetojne ende atje?


Unë erdha në Shqipëri por natën e parë e fjeta nën qiellin e hapur dhe atë në marsin e vitit 1993. Nga Pogradeci e gjerë në Tiranë erdhëm me frikë ngaqë, siç thonin " rebelët" të dalin dhe të plaçkisin dhe për me qenë e keqja edhe të vrisnin, për pak lekë!
 Në Tiranë mund të vdisje po qe se i hante dikund të të ndihmonte!
Shteti s'qante koken për asnjë nga" kosovarët" dhe po qe se filloje të gjallnoje të " kidnaponin dhe vrisnin dhe atë pa gjurmë" si fatin e Remzi Hoxhës!
 Shumë" kosovarë" duke parë " antikosovarizmin" në Shqipëri gjatë viteve 1991-1998 dhe duke iu nënshtruar presioneve nga më të ndryshmet s'ju mbetej gjë tjetër por të " dëshpëruar nga Demokracia në Shqiperi" vendosnin të iknin edhe nga aty për ku sytë këmbet!
 S'mund e pa e përmendë një frustrim të madh të njërit nga studentët e Universitetit të Tiranës- Dega Rexhisë nga Tetova i cili i dëshpëruar në një natë Nentori tha:
" Sikur t'më garantojn maqedonët që s'do t'më rrahin sepse dajakun s'po mund e durojë dhe sikur t'më thonë " s'të rrahim por duhet të vish e ti mbashë 5  vite burgë" me deshirë kisha me shkue vetëm e vetëm të mos mbetem këtu".
Pra, kaq i madh ishte frustrimi në Pushtetin e Tiranës gjatë viteve të " demokracis së viteve të 90-ta".
 Për këtë arsye kosovarët ikën në vende tjera ngaqë së paku shtetet e tjera të Europës u jepnin një shtratë dhe një paku ushqimore të cilën në Shqiperi as që mund ta paramendonin nga pushteti i berishës!
 Kjo është arsyea përse ikën për Danimarkë e gjetiu " kosovarët".

----------


## arberi_fr

> Auuu DYDRINAS paske kapur temë bajate që moti i ka dalë boja.
> Mbi të gjitha je munduar të bashkosh dy gjëra që kurrë as janë puqur as puqen sot, që diametrikisht janë të kundërta.
> Më vjen keq që e them haptazi, se unë nuk jam nga ata që e hedh gurin dhe fsheh dorën, por titizmi ka vdekur me vdekjen e Titos, enverizmi jo vetëm që nuk ka vdekur, por as do vdesë kurrë. Dhe Enever Hoxha do të rrojë sa të ketë shqiptarë mbi dhe. Titoja ka vdekur, ndërsa Enver Hoxha po rinohet, po rritet...
> Sa për titistët shqiptarë jugosllavë mos u brengos se po ata që ishin dikur janë edhe sot. Dhe edhe sot ndihet e shihet dora e tyre!
> S'di ku e kam lexuar, në Forum më duket, dikush kishte hapur një temë të ngjashme, por më pëlqeu se thoshte: shkruani pa emocione.
> Më vjen keq DYDRINAS që ta them, por unë mendoj se njërin nga këta je: ose titist ose enverist. Megjithëkëtë enverist,jo!
> Ma merr mendja është mirë të merremi me gjerat të tjera më të mencura, të ecim përpara me botën e civilizuar se kemi mbetur mbrapa dhe krahasohemi me zanzibaras!! E them me shumë dhembje, shqiptari në këtë shtetin ku jetoj unë vjen pas evgjitit ( magjupit). E ku ka më poshtë!!



O Adem o karcyll


Enverizmi si titizmi skan dallim te dyja jane rryma antishqiptare,dhe serbet nuk jane  armiqet e shqiptareve,por vete ti dhe enveristet e rinje qe po krijohen nga dora e zeze me gjak qeni te qartur!Spiunat si ti thone me mire te mirremi me gjera me te menqura!

E thua edhe kete se shqiptari pas gabelit,po sepse vetes jemi ka ja bejm varrin .
Sepse;

shqiptari shitet per nje kafe te sllavit !

----------


## arberi_fr

> Unë erdha në Shqipëri por natën e parë e fjeta nën qiellin e hapur dhe atë në marsin e vitit 1993. Nga Pogradeci e gjerë në Tiranë erdhëm me frikë ngaqë, siç thonin " rebelët" të dalin dhe të plaçkisin dhe për me qenë e keqja edhe të vrisnin, për pak lekë!
>  Në Tiranë mund të vdisje po qe se i hante dikund të të ndihmonte!
> Shteti s'qante koken për asnjë nga" kosovarët" dhe po qe se filloje të gjallnoje të " kidnaponin dhe vrisnin dhe atë pa gjurmë" si fatin e Remzi Hoxhës!
>  Shumë" kosovarë" duke parë " antikosovarizmin" në Shqipëri gjatë viteve 1991-1998 dhe duke iu nënshtruar presioneve nga më të ndryshmet s'ju mbetej gjë tjetër por të " dëshpëruar nga Demokracia në Shqiperi" vendosnin të iknin edhe nga aty për ku sytë këmbet!
>  S'mund e pa e përmendë një frustrim të madh të njërit nga studentët e Universitetit të Tiranës- Dega Rexhisë nga Tetova i cili i dëshpëruar në një natë Nentori tha:
> " Sikur t'më garantojn maqedonët që s'do t'më rrahin sepse dajakun s'po mund e durojë dhe sikur t'më thonë " s'të rrahim por duhet të vish e ti mbashë 5  vite burgë" me deshirë kisha me shkue vetëm e vetëm të mos mbetem këtu".
> Pra, kaq i madh ishte frustrimi në Pushtetin e Tiranës gjatë viteve të " demokracis së viteve të 90-ta".
>  Për këtë arsye kosovarët ikën në vende tjera ngaqë së paku shtetet e tjera të Europës u jepnin një shtratë dhe një paku ushqimore të cilën në Shqiperi as që mund ta paramendonin nga pushteti i berishës!
>  Kjo është arsyea përse ikën për Danimarkë e gjetiu " kosovarët".


Eu vella po e paske thurr nje  te vertete qe edhe une keshtu kam kalue ne vitin 1997 shqiptaret kundra shqiptareve,mazamakeq .

----------


## arberi_fr

> MBLEDHJA DHE MARRËVESHJA E MUKJES, 1-2 GUSHT 1942
> 
> Pjesëmarrësit e Mbledhjes së Mukjes e ngriten problemin e Kosoves si çështje madhore me rëndësi kombëtare. Se kujt do t'i dedikohej ky hap, nacionalistëve apo komunistëve, do të duhej të pritej derisa të hidhej dritë e plotë mbi ecurinë e mbledhjes, derisa gjithësecili që mori pjesë në të, si dhe ata që e organizuan atë, të thonin fjalen e tyre.
> 
> Në këtë pikë e ndjej se duhet të theksoj kontributin e familjes Toptani, që bindi komunistët, nacionalistët, ballistët dhe legalistët të takoheshin në shtëpinë e babait të Ihsan Toptanit në Tapizë.
> 
> Platforma që kjo mbledhje i propozoi kombit të tërë mund të permblidhet si më poshtë:
> 
> "Krijimi i Komitetit të Shpëtimit Kombëtar dhe Krijimi i Shqipërisë Etnike".
> ...



I nderum

Ne mbledhjen e Mukes kur Enveri  kerkon kosoven;Milladini ,Mugosha e nxjerrin ne nje dhome tjeter dhe i meshoin shupulla e grushta  gjere ne  kercnim me vrasje dhe i thone;Para Enverit Spiroja ka qen komandant i forcave ,por keta e herlmoin dhe vdes e ne vend te tij e  shtijn Enverin !Dhe Enverit i thone ate e kemi helmue e ty ,ti nese edhe nje here kerkon kosove ,ke me marr plume ne balle,sepse ne ty o qen ja bejne te kemi prue ne pushtet e ti kundra neve mbylle se ta qepim me qefin dhe ma  Milladinin e ka thirr  shoku Salo edhe Nexhmije hanmi bile qeshtu !

----------


## Anesti_55

> I nderum
> 
> Ne mbledhjen e Mukes kur Enveri  kerkon kosoven;Milladini ,Mugosha e nxjerrin ne nje dhome tjeter dhe i meshoin shupulla e grushta  gjere ne  kercnim me vrasje dhe i thone;Para Enverit Spiroja ka qen komandant i forcave ,por keta e herlmoin dhe vdes e ne vend te tij e  shtijn Enverin !Dhe Enverit i thone ate e kemi helmue e ty ,ti nese edhe nje here kerkon kosove ,ke me marr plume ne balle,sepse ne ty o qen ja bejne te kemi prue ne pushtet e ti kundra neve mbylle se ta qepim me qefin dhe ma  Milladinin e ka thirr  shoku Salo edhe Nexhmije hanmi bile qeshtu !


Enveri ja fuste kot as i rruhej atj per kosoven.Po akoma su ngopet me te?Po ai na mesoi te kendonim kengen Druzhe Tito bitisama, pra nese ju punon petlla kuptojeni se cfar malli ishte ai.

----------

